# HHA Sights



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Review of a couple of HHA sights.


----------



## razz40 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice Review !!!
I love my HHA Optimizer XL-5519 2" w/4x Len for Target & 3D.

Now for Hunting I use a Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha V3. 

You should review that Trophy Ridge sight, you would love Brightness of the pins and the Glo Ring.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I have been wanting to try a slider sight and now I think I will.

Keep up the great reviews, :thumbs_up

Chad


----------



## gnuisance (May 15, 2010)

I have this sight on order. Thanks for the great review.


----------

